# Please ID this plant



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what this plant is, please.
D


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely a swordplant but not sure which kind. Could be a green ozelot??


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well if it is a member of the sword family do I need to do anything special when "planting". The little experience I do have is with anubia's and they are secured to something. Help would be appreciated!
D


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Depending on the sword variety. Most prefer a lot of light and good amount of fertilizer.

If this is ozelot variety, not as much light as the other. Good size ozelot reach 18"+ tall.

There are a few sword species that will pierce out of the water more often then not. There are a few dwarf variety as well. anywhere from 12" to 16" under optimal growing condition. Most sword can be stunted under less than optimal lighting level.

1.5 wpg HO T5 or 2+ wpg T8-T12. lots of substrate fertilizer. CO2 is not necessary but will speed up growth.

The sword in the below link should be ozelot 'green'

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/planted-12-gallon-nano-cube-8648/


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info EDGE.
D


----------

